
The Awk Programming Language - ajschumacher
https://planspace.org/20190901-awk_programming_language/
======
usrlocaletc
PDF of the book (1988 edition) on archive.org:

[https://is.gd/the_awk_programming_language](https://is.gd/the_awk_programming_language)

HN article on that specific target link from 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13451454](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13451454)

